# Teich mit Haus mitgekauft - Teichneuling brauch eure Hilfe



## Miri89 (7. Nov. 2014)

Hallo 

Habe mich nun die letzten Tage schon ein bisschen durch das Forum gelesen und bin einfach begeistert von euch! 

Nun zu meinem "Problem":
Mein Mann und ich haben ein Haus mit schön angelegtem Garten incl. Teich gekauft. Wir sind absolute Teichneulinge (und haben leider auch in der Verwandt-/Bekanntschaft keine Teich-Besitzer).
In den letzten Tagen hatte unser Teich deutlich Wasser verloren. Also habe ich (nach Recherche hier im Forum) angefangen die kleinen Steine aus dem Teich zu sammeln um auf der aktuellen Wasserhöhe an der Folie nach einem Leck zu suchen.
Tja, der Regen war da anderer Meinung - ich schaffte nur den vorderen Teil des Teiches "frei zu machen" - bevor ich mit dem hinteren Teil beginnen konnte, gabs einen Tag Dauerregen und nun haben wir wieder einen höheren Wasserpegel (zwar nicht voll, aber zumindest auch keine Pfütze mehr).

Falls doch kein Leck im Teich sein sollte, habe ich trotzdem zwei Punkte, die mich "stören":
- Der Teich ist in der Mitte nur ca. 70 - 75 cm tief (je nachdem wie hoch genau der eigentliche Wasserpegel im Normalfall wäre) - ich möchte aber gerne ein paar Fische haben (laut Vorbesitzer waren auch früher Fische in dem Teich - dies soll problemlos auch im Winter funktioniert haben)
- eine "Kapilarsperre" hat der Teich nicht wirklich, oder? Ich tüftel nun schon gedanklich rum, komme aber auf keine super Lösung. Mir wäre eigentlich nur wichtig, dass man die schwarze Folie nicht so sieht (hierfür würde ich Ufermatten anbringen) und, dass das ganze pflegeleicht bleibt (Rasenmähen sollte möglich sein, ohne das Gras einzeln zwischen den Steinen schneiden zu müssen). Leider ist die Folie sehr kurz abgeschnitten - somit weiß ich nicht so recht, wie ich damit eine schöne Kapilarsperre bauen kann. Hoffe da sehr auf eure reiche Erfahrung 

Anbei mal Fotos, damit ihr euch ein Bild machen könnt.
Achja, die Maße des Teiches sind gaaanz grob: 4 x 3,4 m  -  nur damit ihr euch das so grob vorstellen könnt.

Zur Info: die blaue Plane liegt auf einer kleinen Terrasse (genau die Größe, welche die Plane abdeckt). 
Und auf dem einen Bild sieht man zwei Rohre von links zum Teich kommen. Das eine ist ein "Zulaufrohr" - hierüber kann von der Dachrinne Regenwasser zum Auffüllen in den Teich laufen. Das andere ist das "Ablaufrohr" - somit läuft bei zu hohem Pegelstand das Wasser in die Kanalisation.
Des Weiteren ist ein Quellstein vorhanden. Dieser befindet sich oberhalb (auf dem ersten Bild zwischen dem __ Buchsbaum und der blauen Plane, ganz oben am Bildrand). Unterirdisch verläuft ein Rohr über welches das Wasser dann wieder in den Teich zurückfließt.(erstes Bild links hinter dem __ Schilf, zwischen den Steinen). Dies aber nur theoretisch - angeschalten haben wir die Pumpe für den Quellstein noch gar nicht ;-)

Der "niedrige" Pegelstand war übrigens so, dass man die im hinteren Bereich liegenden Kieselsteine im trockenen waren. Das Schilf(?) im vorderen Bereich des Teiches war eigentlich auf der kleinen Stufe am Rand des Teiches - ich hab es lediglich weiter in den Teich geschoben, damit es nicht auf dem trockenen sitzen muss.

Soo, nun hab ich euch gut zugetextet. Hoffe sehr, dass ihr mir mit eurer reichen Erfahrung einige Tipps geben könnt.
Wichtig wäre für mich vor allem auch (falls der Teich kein Leck hat): bringt das mit der aktuellen Folie überhaupt was? Oder lieber Folie raus, tiefer buddeln, neue Folie mit Flies rein ?


----------



## der_odo (7. Nov. 2014)

Hallo Miri.
Herzlich willkommen im Forum.
Tja,  75 cm sind wirklich nicht so prickelnd für Fische. An einem strengen und langen Winter kann es schon zu Problemen kommen.
Die Randbebauung sieht warlich nicht sehr professionell aus und die drappierten Steine sehen auch etwas unnatürlich aus.
Ich würde die Randbebauung komplett mit richtiger Kapillarsperre neu machen. Es gibt ja verschiedene Varianten. Ich habe z.B. Oase pond edge und bin zufrieden.
Wenn du den Teich tiefer machen willst, brauchst du auf jeden Fall neue Folie...
ringsherum ankleben wäre aufwendig und teuer. Dann lieber gleich neu.
Ansonsten hast du eine schöne Basis für einen ordentlichen Teich.


----------



## samorai (7. Nov. 2014)

Hallo Miri!
Für mich sieht der Teichbau auch mächtig Laienhaft aus.Daher schlage ich Dir mal einige Punkte vor:
1). Folie messen 1mm oder 0,5mm    Üblich 1mm
2).Die kleinen Steine raus, da sammelt sich soviel Dreck, den wirst Du nicht "herre".
3).Ufer leicht anschütten und da hinter gleich eine 5- 10cm flache Zone und etwa 20 besser 30 cm breit gestalten.
4).Es ist nicht gut wenn der Rasen am Teich endet, daher eine eindeutige Trennung von ca 50 cm.
5). Ist ein Wurzelflies vorhanden?
Deine Steine( Quader) finde ich nicht schlecht, damit kann man allerlei bewerkstelligen Bachlauf o.ä.
Das kleine __ Schilf ist nicht so agressiv wie das Mannshohe.
Bei einer Ufermatte bildet man die Kappilarsperre wie folgt, Folie einfach 2cm knicken und auf die Ufermatte legen. Die Ufermatte zieht Wasser, der Umschlag der Folie verhindert dann den Austritt. Anschweißen oder mit Steine beschweren, kleben geht auch.
Eventuell Fällt den einen oder anderen noch mehr ein.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Miri89 (8. Nov. 2014)

Hallo,

vielen lieben Dank für eure zwei ausführlichen Antworten 

Zu euren Fragen/Tipps:
- grundsätzlich gefallen uns diese Steine am Rand - unser restlicher Garten ist auch damit gestaltet (alles noch vom Vorbesitzer). Allerdings wäre es wirklich eine sehr schöne Idee, wenn der hintere Rand und leicht links ein flacheres Ufer mit Bewuchs wäre und nur vorne Steine für einen schönen "Einblick" in den Teich
- als Tiefe hätte ich mir ca. 1,20 m vorgestellt
- ein Flies habe ich tatsächlich nicht unter der Folie entdecken können :-/
- wie dick die Folie ist, weiß ich leider nicht und habe auch nichts um dies im mm-Bereich messen zu können. Aber da ich wohl sowieso eine neue Folie brauche, ist es eh egal

Daher nun folgende Frage:
macht es Sinn die komplette Umgestaltung des Teiches noch dieses Jahr anzugehen? Ich habe gelesen, dass man Teichfolie am besten bei 15-20 Grad und Sonnenschein verlegen sollte. Sonne könnte evtl. noch klappen - aber ob es mit der Gradzahl Mitte November noch hin haut.... wohl eher nicht ;-)
Außerdem könnte mir der Frost zu früh in die Quere kommen (den Teich leer machen und auch das buddeln könnte ich vor dem Frost noch schaffen).

- Und statt den kleinen Steinen lieber nur Sandgeschmisch, oder?
- Ist die Konstruktion mit dem Zu- und Ablauf von der Regenrinne/zur Kanalisation grds. eine gute Lösung oder sollte ich das bei einer Neugestaltung des Teiches lieber rückbauen?

- Habt ihr sonst noch weitere Ideen/Tipps für mich, was ich bei einer Neugestaltung beachten sollte?
gruß Miri


----------



## der_odo (8. Nov. 2014)

Hi Miri.
Es kommt ja auch darauf an, welche Teichart es werden soll.
Naturnah mit kleinen Fischen oder " größere" Fische mit Zufüterung und Filteranlage? Soll das Wasser glasklar sein oder ist es nicht weiter schlimm, wenn es etwas trübe ist?

Ich würde das Projekt auf nächstes Frühjahr verschieben. Man muss doch ziemich viel Zeit aufwenden, um alles zu schaffen.

Wofür willst du den Sand nehmen?

Regenwasserzulauf würde ich nicht machen. Das Wasser hat kein Karbonat und keine Gesamthärte. (Schlecht für Fische, Pflanzen und Ph - Stabilität).

Ablauf wäre nicht verkehrt , wenn mann diesen schon hat.

Tips? Jede Menge. Aber es kommt darauf an was für einen Teich du haben möchtest.


----------



## Miri89 (8. Nov. 2014)

Hallo,

achja, stimmt - das hatte ich noch gar nicht erwähnt ^^
Also es soll eher ein kleiner, natürlicher (wobei ich keinen zugewachsenen will, sondern schon auch bissl Wasserfläche sehen will) mit wenigen kleinen Fischen werden. (von der Größe her gefällt er uns so, wie er aktuell ist gut   Breiter geht auch nicht wirlklich, da hinten durch die Hecke begrenzt und vorne durch das Haus (bzw. der Durchgang der dazwischen noch bleiben sollte ;-) ))

Bzgl. Sand: Man soll doch ein Sand-Gemisch auf die Folie auf den Boden tun - oder habe ich das was falsch aufgefasst? Was nimmst du denn als "Grund"?

Eine versteckte Filteranlage habe ich heute beim Versuch die Pumpe mal anzuwerfen sogar gefunden 
Von der Pumpe habe ich allerdings nach langem Versuch lediglich ein "Brummen" bekommen - aber anscheinend hat das Ding einen Wackelkontakt. Sobald ich auch nur ein bisschen rangekommen bin, war wieder Ruhe. Wasser wurde aber so oder so nicht gefördert. Da mich nun die Dunkelheit für heute von weiteren Versuchen abgehalten hat, werde ich morgen nochmal sehen ob ich die Pumpe zum Laufen bekomme. Ansonsten muss auch noch eine neue Pumpe her.

Mal sehen ob ich mich wirklich zurück halten kann, das ganze doch noch bis nächstes Frühjahr zu verschieben. Mich hat nun einfach das "Teichfieber" gepackt und ich möchte am liebsten sofort loslegen 

gruß Miri


----------



## der_odo (8. Nov. 2014)

HI,

wenn du genügend zeit hast, kannst du auch gleich loslegen... Ausschachten, Flies, Folie dauert ja nicht all zu lange, aber das richtige! modellieren der Teichböschung verlang schon etwas Geschick, Zeit und vor allem Wissen. Z.B. werden heute selten klassische Stufen für die unterschiedlichen Wassertiefen gesetzt. Heute werden eher "Mulden" gebaut und mit Kies verfüllt, damit dieser nicht abrutschen kann. Außerdem gibt es für jede Wasserpflanze andere Wasserzonen, da sollte man schon im Vorfeld schauen, was man haben möchte und wie die Unterwasserzonen gebaut werden. Einige dürfen nur knapp unter der Oberfläche gepflanzt werden, andere brauchen 20-60cm Wasertiefe.

Die Randbebauung sollte auch gut durchdacht sein. Und, und, und....
Und wenn dir dann der Frost im Nacken sitzt, wird das alles nur noch Hektik.

Wenn man keine richtige Vorplanung macht, stellt man hinterher fest, dass manches anders und besser geht, aber wenn erst mal Wasser im Teich ist, ist es meistens zu spät.
Erst hier im Forum ist mir bewust geworden, dass ich früher oder später Koi haben möchte. Ich hätte fast aus Übermut (so wie du) schnell, schnell, schnell einen 6.000l Teich gebaut und hätte ihn nach 2 Jahren bestimmt wieder abgerissen, da er zu klein gewesen wäre. Nun sind es 20.000l mit Koi und ich bin glücklich.

Es gibt auch gute Bücher für den Teichbau, die würde ich erst einmal durchstöbern. Meins, Teichbau und Teichtechnik von Peter Hagen, hat mir sehr weiter geholfen. Viele andere Bücher sind aber bestimmt auch klasse...
Wenn du den Randbereich auf der Folie richtig modellieren willst, gibt es hier im Forum eine schöne Anleitung....

Ach ja, ich hab in meiner Pflanzenzone groben Kies. Ich glaub 8-16mm. Im Tiefbereich habe ich keinen Kies, nur Folie mit dünnem Algenbewuchs.


----------



## samorai (8. Nov. 2014)

Hallo Miri!
Da muß ich Christian voll recht geben. Bald ist Weihnachten und Info's kannst Du gar nicht genug bekommen, daher mein Buch Tipp: Das Kosmos Handbuch Garten Teiche! Mit über 100 Tipp's von Experten, über 500 Tiere und Pflanzen im Porträt.
Das Buch wurde von 7 Autoren geschrieben und lässt nichts aus. Preis um die 30€.

Im voraus fröhliche Weihnacht.......!!!!
Gruß Ron!


----------



## RKurzhals (8. Nov. 2014)

Hallo Miri,
da hast Du von Deinen Vorbesitzern einen schönen Teich bekommen. Mich freut um so mehr, dass Du ihn auch behalten willst. Er hat für einen kleinen Teich gar kein schlechtes Profil. Wenn der Teichrand besser gestaltet wäre, könnte das Wasser bis zu den Randsteinen stehen (und da wären es schon fast 1 m Tiefe).
Man kann im Winter EPDM-Folie  verlegen (PVC und PE wird bei Kälte sehr so steif, insbesondere die dickere).
Als Substrat für die Pflanzbereiche geht auch Muttererde, die ich zunächst mit Lehm oder Sand abdecken würde. Alles außer Steinen ist da empfehlenswert. Viele Pflanzen benötigen auch einiges an Bodentiefe, damit sie überhaupt wachsen.
Wie ich aus Deinen posts herauslese, hast Du kein symmetrisches oder gleichmäßig schräg abfallendes Teichprofil vor zu bauen - das ist sehr gut. Schau' Dich in unseren Alben um, und such' Dir daraus das beste für Deinen Teich.
Filterung ist ein interessantes Thema. Da Du die Tiefenzone eher nicht bepflanzen wirst, kann man mit einem Filterkreislauf diese besser sauberhalten. Eine große Pflanzfläche ist dann ein dankbarer Abnehmer für das Wasser aus einem Filter, bis hin zu einer Funktion als Boden- oder Pflanzenfilter.
Die "brummende" Pumpe würde ich suchen, herausnehmen, auseinanderbauen und reinigen. Es ist recht unwahrscheinlich, wenn diese nach etlichen Wochen Stillstand einfach so angesprungen wäre.


----------



## Miri89 (9. Nov. 2014)

Vielen Dank für eure Tipps! - drei Bücher sind bestellt und sollten die Tage kommen 

Etwas, was mir beim Durchstöbern des Forums aufgefallen ist: mein größter Feind in Sachen Teich wird wohl meine eigene Geduld werden - bzw. die nicht vorhandene ^^ 

Deswegen bin ich den Büchern auch gleich mal vorausgeeilt und habe mich hingesetzt und nen Plan erstellt, wie ich mir das so vorstellen könnte. Bin aber üüüüberhaupt nicht festgefahren - also absolut offen für Tipps ;-)
Das einzigste was ich behalten will, sind besonders im vorderen Bereich die in den Rasen eingesetzten Steine - denn aus solchen sind auch unsere Beeteinfassungen (und der Teich soll sich ja weiterhin schön in den restlichen Garten einfügen  )  und außerdem kann man da praktisch drüber mähen ohne, dass ich hässliche und nicht dazu passende Rasenkantensteine setzen müsste.

Achja: habe heute mal die Pumpe auseinander gebaut: Ergebnis: *schulterzuck*, also wieder zusammen gebaut und wieder nur ein "brummen", aber kein Pumpen erreicht. Dann bin ich mal auf die Idee gekommen, dass in dem ganzen Schlaufsystem ja Luft ist.... (ich sag ja: Laie ) nachdem das behoben war, sprudelte der Quellstein wunderschön 
Allerdings muss wohl trotzdem eine neue Pumpe her. Die aktuelle brummt nämlich nicht nur dann so laut, wenn sie nicht pumpt.... :-/

Bzgl. der Randgestaltung bin ich noch total unschlüsslig. Das einzigste was ich bisher sicher weiß: ich will im vorderen Bereich nicht zu viel Pflanzen sondern einen "direkten Einblick" in den Teich. Hinten und links kann er wegen mir wunderschön zuwachsen 

Könntet ihr mal bitte einen Blick auf meinen Querschnitt werfen? Könnte man das so lösen - oder hab ich da noch einen Denkfehler drin?
Als Erklärung: Teichrand, über welchen die Folie geht und dann oben drauf Ufermatte
(die linke Seite auf dem Querschnitt wäre vorne und links am Teich, wo Steine liegen sollen und die rechte Seite wäre der hintere Bereich, der direkt an die Hecke grenzt (dort liegen leicht unter der Hecke Rasenkantensteine) - dort wäre es also auch nicht weiter schlimm, wenn auf der Rückseite Folie zu sehen wäre - sieht eh keiner und die Sonne kommt auch net ran)

Im Bereich vorne rechts auf der Planung habe ich nun Holzdielen angedacht. Das tiefe Wasser soll direkt daran (bzw. das Holz leicht überstehend) enden.

Bzgl. den Steinen im Teich bin ich mittlerweile verwirrt: Bei sehr vielen hier im Forum sind so kleine Steine im Teich  ? Was ist denn nun die beste (pflegeleichteste und für Pflanzen und Tiere das beste) Lösung? Denn wenn ich nun schon alles neu mach, dann auch richtig 

gruß Miri


----------



## samorai (9. Nov. 2014)

Hallo Miri!
Ist ein feiner Vorschlag, mich stört die nähe zum Rasen, vermeide das der Rasenschnitt in den Teich gelangt!Eventuell noch eine Moorbeetbucht, den 1m² wirst Du doch deinen Rasen abgewinnen können. Die Kappilarsperre ist nicht das Wahre.

Die Hauptfrage sind aber wohl die Steine: Viele Kiesel ergeben viele Zwischenräume wo sich ordentlich Dreck/Mulm sammeln tut. 
.....Dann kommt der Tag an den Du reinigen möchtest, der Schlammsauger wird aufgefahren und es wird eine schmale Düse aufgesteckt, denn die Kiesel sollen nicht abgesaugt werden bzw. nicht durch den Sauger poltern.
Die Kiesel sind aber zu leicht und werden bei jedem Saug-Vorgang die Düse behindern/verstopfen.
Weit aus leichter geht es mit Faust großen Steinen, die Zwischenräume sind größer wo auch die schmale Düse des Schlammsauger Wirkung zeigt ohne Steine anzusaugen.
Mann muss sie auch nicht dicht an dicht legen.
Noch besser sind ein paar große Steine dazwischen, die aus dem Wasser ragen.
Amphibien lieben Sonnenbäder über alles, egal ob Stein oder Seerosenblatt, Hauptsache Wärme.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## RKurzhals (9. Nov. 2014)

Hallo Miri,
hinsichtlich Profil könnte das so gehen, auch das leicht überstehende Holzdeck ist eine sehr gute Idee .
Was nicht geht, ist die geplante Folienverlegung - die Folie endet ja unterhalb der Wasserlinie, wobei eine Ufermatte ¿ (Ironie) auch ganz sicher dafür sorgt, dass das Wasser aus dem Teich gezogen wird. 
Die Folie würde zwischen Rasenkante und Stein hochziehen, und zwar minimal höher als den Stein. Der Folienbuckel vor dem Stein ist nicht gut. Als Alternative kannst Du preiswerte Betonsteine (Rasenkante o. ä.) in einer ersten Lage verbauen, und unter diese die Folie verlegen (und dahinter hochziehen oberhalb Erdniveau). Mit den vorhandenen Steinen in einer zweiten Lage darüber ist die Kapillarsperre weniger sichtbar. Das gibt dann eine "Pflegekante" beim Rasenmähen.
Ich würde Dir empfehlen, den Tiefenstufen eine Kante zu geben, damit die Erde auf den Stufen nicht so leicht abrutschen kann (habe ich bei mir nicht ). Auch wenn das komisch aussehen mag, und die Stufen stärker verbreitert, als Du in der Skizze eingezeichnet hast.
Mein dritter Vorschlag ist eine nicht gleichmäßige Randgestaltung. Wenn Du wie geplant Fische einsetzen willst, dann ist eine gute Durchströmung des Teichs sinnvoll. Deine "blau-gelbe Zone" wird ein Ufergraben, aber mit einer Abgrenzung zum Teich (der Wall des Ufergrabens darf auch unterirdisch verlaufen). Eine "gelbe Zone" kannst Du vorne anlegen, ich würde sie kürzer machen, und dafür breiter. Ansaugung wäre dann unter dem Deck, oder im Tiefbereich direkt neben dem Einlauf.
Steine im Teich sind wirklich nicht nötig. Ich habe den gleichen Fehler gemacht. Mittlerweile liegen die meisten davon ums Haus verteilt.


----------



## der_odo (11. Nov. 2014)

Hallo Miri,

ich habe mal deine Zeichnung überarbeitet. So könntest du die Ufermatte so weit reduzieren, dass diese nur die schwarze Folie am Rand überdeckt. Da die Kaprwirkung sehr hoch ist, solltest du diese oben aufkleben und nicht überstehen lassen oder verbuddeln.

Auf deinem Foto (Draufsicht) könnte man den unteren Bereich links neben dem Holzdeck so flach gestalten, dass der Kies bis fast zur Wasseroberfläche ragt. Dort könntest du Zwerggräser setzen, die nur 20cm hoch werden. Die sollten laut Literatur aber maximal 5cm unter Wasser stehen...


----------



## Moonlight (16. Nov. 2014)

Hey Miri,

da Du ja auf einer Seite ein Holzdeck drüber machen willst, macht eine Abstufung an dieser Seite keinen Sinn. Ist verschenkter Platz.
Deshalb würde ich diese Seite ziemlich steil abfallen lassen. Da musst du das Holzdeck auch nicht so weit über die Oberfläche bauen (nimmt ja die Sicht der Wasseroberfläche weg).

Mandy


----------



## Miri89 (24. Jan. 2015)

Nach ein bisschen Planungspause (irgendwann schwirrte der Kopf nur noch - und dann kam Weihnachten... ^^), habe ich mich nun mit Buch-Vorrat und mehreren gelesenen Threads wieder ans Werk gemacht.
Die vorherige Planung wurde nun komplett über den Haufen geworfen und von neuem begonnen 

Ob die Zonen dann im Teich genaaaau so angelegt werden weiß ich nicht (ist mir eh ein Rätsel ob man das wirklich 1:1 dann so umsetzen kann  ?) - aber zumindest soweit wie möglich würde ich mich dann schon an den Plan halten wollen.

Vor allem die Ufergestaltung war mir ein riesiges Rätsel - wollte ich doch den Teich naturnah und passend zum restlichen Garten (mit den Natur-Kalksteinen) machen.

Wäre super, wenn ihr nochmal einen Blick auf die neue Planung werfen könntet. Habe ich noch irgendwelche Fehler drinnen? Was könnte man besser/anders machen?
Danke euch schon mal!

(kleinere Anmerkungen zum verstehen: 
auf dem Bild "Planung": unten rechts unter der blauen Plane befindet sich eine Terrasse, der graue "Klotz" daneben im Wasser ist ein Naturstein sein, welcher als "Eintritt" für den Hund gedacht ist  
auf dem Bild "Planung-Querschnitt-Sumpfzone": der Natur-Kalkstein sollte dann leicht schräg liegen um das Rasenmähen zu erleichtern, aber auch gleichzeitig zu verhindern, dass bei Regen Erde in den Teich eingespült werden kann - gibt es hier eine "Begrenzung" der Schrägstellung (Grad)?)

gruß Miri


----------



## axel (24. Jan. 2015)

Hallo Miri

Ganz schön Dein Teichprofil !  
Ich würd die Pflanzebene 40 - 60 cm weglassen oder verkleinern und dafür die Flachwasser und die Seerosenzone vergrößern .
Kannst ja ne kleinere Ecke 40 - 60 cm lassen, falls Du doch mal ne kleine Seerose hast.
Es gibt  kaum Pflanzen für diese Wassertiefe .
Sieh Dir mal die Wassertiefen der Wasserpflanzen bei Werner an  http://www.nymphaion.de/
Mal sehen was die anderen Teichfreunde dazu schreiben.

lg
axel


----------



## der_odo (24. Jan. 2015)

HalloMiri,

sieht doch ganz gut aus. 
Aber wenn du Stufen baust, musst du die Pflanzen in Körbe setzen. Finde ich persönlich nicht so schön bzw. entstehen unnötige Kosten für die ganzen Körbe. Wenn du (wie in meiner Zeichnung) "Gräben" in die Pflanzzonen setzt, kannst du diese mit Kies/Substrat füllen und dort die Pflanzen einsetzen.
Auf Bild 3 sieht man bei dir eine Böschung. Wenn möglich, sollte am Teich keine Böschung sein, da sonst bei Starkregen Matschwasser in den Teich läuft (Nährstoffeintrag).
Den Tip von Axel mit den Tiefenzonen würde ich auf jeden Fall berücksichtigen. Gerade die optimale Tiefe für Seerosen ist wichtig. Ich habe (leider) nur eine Flachwasser- und eine Tiefenzone. Die Flachwasserzone ist zu flach für Seerosen und bei 1,30-1,60cm Tiefe hab ich nur wenig Auswahl an Seerosen, bzw. können bei diesen Tiefen fast nur die Riesen eingesetzt werden. Mal schauen, wann ich an meiner "Pöstlingsberg" das erste Mal die Axt ansetzen muss, damit sie nicht den ganzen Teich zuwuchert.


----------



## Miri89 (24. Jan. 2015)

Vielen Dank für eure schnellen Antworten! 

@ axel: alles klar, Pflanzenzone wird wieder gestrichen - danke!

@ Christian: stimmt, ich hatte gedanklich deine "Gräben" im Kopf - aber einfach meine Zeichnung vom letzten Mal hergenommen zum verändern.... also ist schon mit deinen angedachten "Gräben" gedacht 

Bzgl. der "Böschung" (das ist lediglich eine kleine Trockenmauer aus zwei Steinreihen, dahinter ein erhöhtes Beet mit Sträuchern und dem Quellstein):
Würde es funktionieren, wenn die Folie erst über der zweiten Steinreihe wieder nach vorne geht (und dann für die Optik einfach noch eine Steinreihe oben drauf)? Somit würde die Folie dann ja verhindern, dass Substrat in den Teich eingespült werden kann - richtig?

Hach, am liebsten möcht ich gleich den alten Teich abbauen und losbuddeln  - aber der Winter, welcher doch kein richtiger ist, ..... 

gruß Miri


----------



## RKurzhals (25. Jan. 2015)

Hallo Miri,
Deine Ideen gefallen mir bedeutend besser als vorher. Im Sinne einer möglichst einfachen Gestaltung würde ich Mandys Vorschlag folgen, zur Terasse hin keine extra Tiefenstufen zu bauen, sondern Steilufer, und dann nach Deinem Schema "Beton-Rand-Stein" den Abschluss zu machen. Deine anderen beiden Uferprofile sind jetzt auch o. k. Ich würde die Folie bei den anderen beiden Bereichen tiefer legen. Wenn die erste Steinreihe der Trockenmauer unterhalb Wasserspiegel ist, brauchst Du vielleicht drei Reihen - aber man sieht keine Folie mehr am Rand. Ebenso würde ich den Ufergraben nicht ganz so extrem gestalten - der Folienwall kann ruhig unterhalb Wasserlinie verlaufen, ein wenig Erde darüber sorgt dann schon für den Graben. Versuche nicht, die Stufen zu schmal zu machen. Statt zwei Tiefenzonen am Rand hintereinander würde ich mich auf eine beschränken, und diese ein wenig in der Tiefe variieren.


----------



## Miri89 (25. Jan. 2015)

Hallo Rolf,

zur Terrasse hin brauche ich auf jeden Fall zumindest an der einen Stelle kurz ein bisschen flaches Ufer um den Stein als "Trittstufe" für den Hund einbauen zu können.



> Ebenso würde ich den Ufergraben nicht ganz so extrem gestalten - der Folienwall kann ruhig unterhalb Wasserlinie verlaufen, ein wenig Erde darüber sorgt dann schon für den Graben


Wie meinst du das?
Wenn der Uferwall unterhalb Wasserlinie ist, dann schwemmt es doch das ganze Substrat aus dem Ufergraben/Sumpfzone in den Teich ?
Wär super, wenn du mir nochmal genauer erklären könntest, was du da meinst - denn das was ich verstehe ergibt keinen Sinn ^^

Vielen Dank für alle weiteren Tipps 

gruß Miri


----------



## samorai (25. Jan. 2015)

Hallo Miri!
Eventuell  hat Rolf die Ufermatte übersehen, denn die zieht eigentlich genug Feuchtigkeit!

Gruß Ron!


----------



## RKurzhals (25. Jan. 2015)

Hallo Miri und Ron,
übersehen hatte ich die Ufermatte nicht. Ich wollte nur anregen, nicht mehr als eine Höhenstufe am Ufer zu bauen. Das Ausschwämmen eines "überfluteten" Ufergrabens würde ich nicht befürchten. Umgekehrt bietet ein "echter" graben gleich drei Pflanzzonen - den nährstoffreichen, staunassen Graben als solchen, den kleinen, dauerfeuchten Wall, und den Abhang zum Teich. Darauf kann sehr viel wachsen. (oder eben auch nicht, wenn die Zonen als solche zu klein sind).
Um es einfach zu machen - meine Tipps gingen in Richtung einer möglichst einfachen Gestaltung, da der Teich keinen sehr großen Durchmesser hat. Für den Hund sind Stufen wichtig, und ebenso ein Vermörteln (oder anderweitiges Schützen) der Folie. Ich würde das Teichprofil "hundgerecht" anlegen - vermutlich mehr als einen Ausstieg (immer einer im Sichtfeld), und Steilufer an den anderen Stellen. Vielleicht gar keine Tiefenstufen, sondern nur (breiter!) "Ufergraben" mit Steilufer zum Teich hin. Das sind aber nur Gedanken, wir haben keinen Hund.


----------



## Miri89 (26. Jan. 2015)

Hallo Rolf,

der Teich soll kein Schwimmteich für den Hund werden   Das ist lediglich ein großer "Wassernapf" (zumindest nutzte er im Herbst den aktuellen Teich sehr gerne als solchen - der Wassernapf im Haus wird seit dem nicht mehr beachtet....  
(d.h. es genügt, dass er mit den Vorderpfoten auf einer "Stufe" knapp an der Wasseroberfläche (egal ob drunter oder drüber) stehen kann um zu saufen)

Grundsätzlich möchte ich einen möglichst naturnahen Teich, der sowohl ein paar __ Moderlieschen als auch vielen von natur aus kommenden Lebewesen ein Zuhause schenkt 

Laut Naturagart reicht wohl eine Ufermatte (als Tipp vom Berater: mit K1 NaturaGart Alleskleber auf die Folie geklebt) als Schutz gegen die Hundekrallen (wohl auch, wenn der Hund sich im Teich befinden sollte und sich "herausziehen" will) - so wie der Mitarbeiter mir das erzählte scheint er entweder selbst oder aber Kunden diese Erfahrung gemacht zu haben 

gruß Miri


----------



## jolantha (26. Jan. 2015)

Hallo Miri, 
als Trittstufe für Deinen Hund brauchst Du nicht die teuren Ufermatten von Natura, 
da reicht Synthetikrasen aus dem Baumarkt . 
Es reicht der einfache , billige, ohne Noppen, denn die lösen sich nach einer gewissen Zeit
im Wasser auf.


----------



## Miri89 (26. Jan. 2015)

@ Anne: die Ufermatten will ich aber gleichzeit auch bepflanzen - von daher haben sie einen doppelten Nutzen und denke dann auch dafür ihr Geld wert  ?   
(will die Ufermatte ja nicht nur an der einen Stelle, sondern rundherum machen, damit der Teich am Rand einen schönen Bewuchs hat und die Folie nicht sichtbar ist)

gruß Miri


----------



## muh.gp (26. Jan. 2015)

Miri89 schrieb:


> @ Anne: die Ufermatten will ich aber gleichzeit auch bepflanzen - von daher haben sie einen doppelten Nutzen und denke dann auch dafür ihr Geld wert  ?
> (will die Ufermatte ja nicht nur an der einen Stelle, sondern rundherum machen, damit der Teich am Rand einen schönen Bewuchs hat und die Folie nicht sichtbar ist)



Auch dafür findest du im Netz günstigere, aber keineswegs schlechtere Alternativen zu NaturaGart...

Ich habe an meinem Teich auch rundherum mit Ufermatten abgedeckt und bereits im zweiten Sommer letztes Jahr waren die richtig toll begrünt. 

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## samorai (26. Jan. 2015)

Ich habe an meinem Teich auch rundherum mit Ufermatten abgedeckt und zweiten Sommer letztes Jahr waren die richtig toll begrünt.

Das begrünt ist *toll*.........bei mir wächst alles was samen kann Tuja,__ Erlen,Weiden,__ Binsen,__ Tannen usw. .
Alle zwei Monate muss ich irgendwas entfernen!

Der "ewige Zupfer" Ron!


----------

